# Aug 26 5:30pm PST: Database errors and short downtime



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

The database was overloaded for a few minutes tonight. We adjusted some settings and everything is back to normal.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I didn't notice anything. o-O


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I didn't notice anything either, possibly because I wasn't logged in at the time.


----------

